# Ocala FL for the rainbow gathering?



## smellyskelly

anyone going? seems like everyone is trying to or planning to go to FL right now. im still on the fence as to if im going or not, but its a very positive maybe. just thought i'd post something and see who's all going.


----------



## Dirty Rig

I will 100% most definitely not be there. But I know sure as shit Stoney will be!


----------



## readyg

Something to do. Free camping and food. Ill probably be there.


----------



## marc

ill prob be there too


----------



## Monkeywrench

A ton of us are for sure headed to NOLA. Depending on how shit goes during Mardi Gras, it's a toss up between either heading west with my road dog or going to the Ocala gathering. I'll let you know.


----------



## drunken marauder

Roommate is planning to drive so I will prolly be there..... (HAHHAahhahahahahaahaa shakes head in amazement)


----------



## Hollywood

i think im gonna be going to this once i find out more. free camping and food though? that sounds great to me.


----------



## Rstank

i know a few kids that live in ocala so if anyones in a tight spot send a jingle my way in a PM


----------



## smellyskelly

Rstank said:


> i know a few kids that live in ocala so if anyones in a tight spot send a jingle my way in a PM




word to that


----------



## smellyskelly

readyg said:


> Something to do. Free camping and food. Ill probably be there.



http://flrainbow.org/Scouting/index.html
...looks like camping isnt free? hmm. doubt that will go over well.


----------



## Franny

Believe me, camping will be free.

And I will 100% be there. I'm already in Florida, only a few hours away. I'm driving, so if anyone is somewhere between Key West and there and needs a ride, send me a PM.


----------



## smellyskelly

oh word, i just skimmed it and saw the words "pay" and "camp" and was like "darn"


----------



## Radar Lockey

They say that kind of stuff everytime..... I'll be there! I've been to 3 Nationals and 1 regional. Looking forward to it!


----------



## STAYING ALIVE

when is it?


----------



## smellyskelly

click the link i posted, tells ya everything ya needa know


----------



## Hottboxx

ill be there


----------



## Matt Derrick

Monkeywrench said:


> A ton of us are for sure headed to NOLA. Depending on how shit goes during Mardi Gras, it's a toss up between either heading west with my road dog or going to the Ocala gathering. I'll let you know.



just to let you know, fat tuesday is the 16th of feburary. the gathering is the 6th of February to the 21st. so, you're not really going to be able to hit up both since they're happening at the same time.

i have a school bus that id love to take out there for this, but im not sure if i can afford to go yet. ill keep everyone updated on this thread.

oh yeah, and im moving this thread to the events section!


----------



## crow

I'll be there. 

Leaving gainesville the 23 to goto st pete then will hit ocala in january.

jan 10 ends hunting season so if you don't know where the camps are, wait till then.

I've got 3 people on board.
look forward to meeting some new people at the gathering


----------



## wildboy860

anyone from the new england area headed out to this? I have a friend who needs a ride down there. if you can help out, I'd appreciate it if you PM'd me. thanks in advance


----------



## crow

LOL anyone in america is barrely fucking interested. everyones afraid of gettin robbed or fucked up here


----------



## smellyskelly

bwahahaha im not afraid.


----------



## spindleshanks

hell yeah, i just got into forest corners today and i cant seem to find out where holding is although i know a lot of kids are there now. pay no shit to that "permit" deal something is really fucking wrong with that picture. anyhow i may have to hitch back to downtown ocala soon maybe. well see.


----------



## smellyskelly

dude your on HUNTING grounds get the fuck out of there till after jan 10th haha


----------



## crow

nah eat an animal with yer teeth. RAW


----------



## Fatbacksack

You know I'll be there


----------



## smellyskelly

Fatbacksack said:


> You know I'll be there



youz my babbbbbbbbby  juice train snugglin! 
& ima steal ALL the blankets just like every other time.


----------



## anywhere_but_here

I definitely won't be going and I advise all who want to not to the jail gets damn full of rainbows come feb. and march. especially drinkers


----------



## hassysmacker

I'll be there for like the first week! There should be an StP camp perhaps?


----------



## smellyskelly

niggas r us camp. 
or if youre an asshole drinker, go to a camp


----------



## Plutocrat.Grinder

always fun to have meth labs blow up iin the same forest your camping in. I wont be there most likely. lots of white trash, I mean my friends, will be there though.


----------



## Franny

Franny said:


> Believe me, camping will be free.
> 
> And I will 100% be there. I'm already in Florida, only a few hours away. I'm driving, so if anyone is somewhere between Key West and there and needs a ride, send me a PM.



I take this back. I'm sorry. I won't be able to make it, but if anyone needs a ride/info about getting in and out of FL by whatever means I'd be glad to help if you PM me before the 5th.


----------



## Bikesntapes

I will probably be there, unless some calamity befalls me.


----------



## JarnsSmellyFuck

I'll be there for sure, coming outta NC but if anyones going through my way let me know.
Saves me the hitch.


----------



## smellyskelly

im comin through ur way , have you hopped before? im gonna be on the juice


----------



## JarnsSmellyFuck

Yeah, I've hopped before, I'm near Winston-Salem, nc they have a great yard.


----------



## smellsea

hippies in the woods. no thanks..


----------



## wildboy860

those damn hippies... what will we ever do with them?


----------



## smellyskelly

ima smoke all their drugs.


----------



## JarnsSmellyFuck

I was planning to just smoke their drugs as well, I think that's what we were all going to do.


----------



## _gretch

seeing as how im out a road dog, and currently in louisiana i will most likely be there....
ive never been to the gathering, but last time i was hitchhiking through ocala everyone got tickets but the pig spared me. yeeh!


----------



## JarnsSmellyFuck

Yeah, I'm trying to find a new road dog myself, sad really.


----------



## Hottboxx

yeah im flyin solo as well...and i can only take so much of those fucking hippies...but i like the sound of free drugs...ill be that one guy running around naked frying on acid for a week straight...hopfully.....hahaha...


----------



## Hottboxx

im in daytona beach...70 miles from ocala...and i have a ride out there tomarrow...anyone out there now or gonna be out there soon so we can rage it till the hippies get there..i could always use a drinking buddy


----------



## JarnsSmellyFuck

I'm leaving Wednesday, I'll slam some 40's with you man, then we'll get an early start on those drugs. Just yell JARNS after Friday. I'll know


----------



## JarnsSmellyFuck

Nvm on those 40's, fuckin Florida and their 32's


----------



## Hottboxx

ahh...no 40's in florida..dammit...i dont know shit about ocala so im gonna be the raven lunitic running around screaming jarns..haha...ahh...the yuppies should love that shit..


----------



## JarnsSmellyFuck

Damn right, we'll steal their ideas and exploit their minds.


----------



## Hottboxx

sounds like a plan dude...


----------



## Hottboxx

my ride to ocala leaves in like 30 minutes......ill see yall mutherfuckers down there.....hurry up kids i cant stand hippies..


----------



## Plutocrat.Grinder

I might swing by...everything is up in the air, all I know is kegcharge and iskra at the end of the month in austin tx. so Im guessing i would either come back to florida or continue heading west to mexico. i was kind of thinking about doing a small bit of work and going to sweden for this years punk illegal fest 6 in june...


----------



## smellsea

last thing i heard those hippies, the old drunk ones in florida, don't have any drugs for you to smoke. and they want you make all the $$ and get all the alcohol for them. can't say for sure, never been there.... but yeah. heard it from some one who was there at the last ocala jawn..


----------



## xsjado

smellsea said:


> last thing i heard those hippies, the old drunk ones in florida, don't have any drugs for you to smoke. and they want you make all the $$ and get all the alcohol for them. can't say for sure, never been there.... but yeah. heard it from some one who was there at the last ocala jawn..



yeah i was at this past ocala and there mos def was allot of "work for booze" type things going on at front gate. EX some days you had to gather up a shitton of fire wood for a "token" to wait in a long ass line for a single cup of beer from the keg and other things like that. i started getting hooked up and getting priority over people after i started carrying a busket for front gate and spanging weekend-warriors and newbies (tho i myself was aswell) for money the went towards cases of half gallons and kegs so i guess it is what it is or you get what you want out of if. 

4:20 on the other hand (i dont smoke) but is all over the woods, theres no way in hell you could go 3 hrs without someone trying to pass you somethin

im pretty sure that ill be in ocala again this year if my ride comes thru. as for at stp camp id be all for that we should maybe start getting a count of who all from stp is going and who can be there early to scout out a camp site


----------



## pestilentcunt

anyone coming from or is going through PA?i'm not sure if i want to go to the gathering but im trying to go to florida.


----------



## Pilgrim

Ill be coming.

Biking to Ocala real soon.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

im in tampa right now maybe clearwater for a couple weeks then off to ocala. I have some friends off an I4 ramp that have been to previous gatherings and said it would be worth it. never been to one myself though. btw if anyone needs a pitstop on the way to ocala i can hook you up with info on free food spots in hillsborough county


----------



## smellyskelly

oh hi, orlando


----------



## carlylanea

I really want to go, I just hope I can find a ride!


----------



## lykantropp

i was supposed to go, i still might.. ill be in daytona so yea.. anyway
http://flrainbow.org/Ocala/
idk if you have seen this link or whatever


----------



## lykantropp

i have been to ocala for the gathering before, all the people were rly nice


----------



## bfalk420

I need a ride from Daytona if anyone can help but its got to be after Feb.2nd.........I got court in Deland that day so hit me up if you can help.


----------



## ghost train

is it on feb 6 or has it all ready started cuz i keep seeing diff links pop up all the time im just confused ??????


----------



## hobogirl

I'm hoping to make it down that way if I can get some cash together. I've heard from a lot of my buddies that it is worth the travel.


----------



## Cephaluv

Leaving from Orlando tomorrow. Making a stop in Tavernes. Anyone need a ride?


----------



## whaleofashrimp

well i want to go to see old friends..but on the other hand ocala is just so much more...dumber..then nationals no offense..might go..might not
if anyone needs a place to crash when they leave before march 9th 
hit me up in melbourne 
now let me re-read the rules to see if it's cool to post my email or not


----------



## readyg

I just left. Its cool for a couple days, better than last year. And according to some others I talked to, its the best Ocala gathering in a couple years.

And yes, there are things to smoke there, a few different things in fact....if you catch my drift. Go to main circle once it gets dark.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

SHITTALKERS BEWARE. It was great people food and fun, and you cant beat that for free. i bet most of the people that say they'd never be caught dead there havent and theyre missing out to closed minds. 

p.s. i dont do drugs (often) and i only drink on full moons and its still kicked.


----------



## Ashe Faelsdon

I'm thinking about going to the rainbow gathering at ocala from orlando, I have a minivan totally empty except for myself... if you're interested in going from orlando (or the surrounding area, I'm willing to make detours) call 901-482-1735


----------



## partysummer07

Fuck, I hope this is still going on. Me and some friends are heading there tomorrow. Supposedly it ended today, but I've heard there are usually people still hanging out for awhile after the scheduled end time. Does anybody know if that's true or not, or is anybody just now getting back and heard people who were planning to stay?


----------



## mksnowboarder

partysummer07 said:


> Fuck, I hope this is still going on. Me and some friends are heading there tomorrow. Supposedly it ended today, but I've heard there are usually people still hanging out for awhile after the scheduled end time. Does anybody know if that's true or not, or is anybody just now getting back and heard people who were planning to stay?



Bummer. I forgot how late in the month it was. My girl and I were planning on going down this weekend. Now I'm not really sure where to go...

mike


----------



## Hollywood

i went and it was awesome! i had a lot of fun and met good people. it wasn't really a hippy fest but more of a tramp gathering so that was good


----------



## Hollywood

mksnowboarder said:


> Bummer. I forgot how late in the month it was. My girl and I were planning on going down this weekend. Now I'm not really sure where to go...
> 
> mike



theres another one happening in Apalachicola its not very far from ocala. more in the panhandle


----------



## mksnowboarder

Have you ever been? Apalachicola doesn't look as interesting as Ocala.

I've never been to a rainbow gathering anyway, so that's not the primary reason for my trip. If Apalachicola compares, though...

mike


----------



## pestilentcunt

it was a mutha fuckin blast...thanks to all those projects kids for hookin up the booze!!!


----------



## miraclesarereal

i wuz at this gathering, i dont know if any of you guys know stinkyjohn//shitfacced john but he is a cool guy i met here who turned me into a traveller.


----------



## Wolfeyes

miraclesarereal said:


> i wuz at this gathering, i dont know if any of you guys know stinkyjohn//shitfacced john but he is a cool guy i met here who turned me into a traveller.


 
Was he a big guy, red hair, bit of a lisp?


----------



## gingerbreadman

great idea! we should do this!


hassysmacker said:


> I'll be there for like the first week! There should be an StP camp perhaps?


----------



## DumpsterNeedle

yo hottbox this is jacob err last i saw you was portland i was with isaiah and billy, that jacob. i'm in florida already, ii think i'm headed to the woods around new years-ish, let me know where yer camps at man.


----------



## zenchop

Couple of us got a temporary squat on hwy 27 by the interstate. Hang out at the racetrack store and we'll see you. Should be catching a ride in a week out to the forest.


----------



## Wert

Any idea roughly when the gathering is this year?


----------



## zenchop

Should be starting up, already travelers in town, holding camp is silver springs


----------



## Wert

No doubt, I won't make it in time from ny, any idea where the next one would be


----------



## zenchop

honeslty the ocala forest one is the only one i know about, i think maybe check redditt for other gatherings. i haven't been on there in years but there's a thread for everything


----------

